# Basment quote



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hope you have a 4 way switch in there somewhere. It's really hard to use 7 3 ways without one. Unless of course you're going to use it for a single .
Seriously, you are the only person that can determine your rate and how many hours it will take you.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

jw0445 said:


> Hope you have a 4 way switch in there somewhere. It's really hard to use 7 3 ways without one. Unless of course you're going to use it for a single .
> Seriously, you are the only person that can determine your rate and how many hours it will take you.


 
I was wondering how you get an odd number of three ways.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> I was wondering how you get an odd number of three ways.


 

And how do you fit 72 can lights in 1100 sq ft:blink:


----------



## dpb32 (Nov 26, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> I was wondering how you get an odd number of three ways.


There is a 4 way sorry


----------



## dpb32 (Nov 26, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> And how do you fit 72 can lights in 1100 sq ft:blink:


They are very close together that's the layout they wanted


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

I quote price per opening works great for me like 25 per outlet 55 per can but 72 cans wow Id love that money 3960 just in cans yeah they will  in their pants


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Bid high, a GC who's supplying the material is a major, major red flag. He already not getting a warranty on the material since you didn't supply it. And he'll probably cost you money somehow during the project. Mark my words.


----------



## rdsk8ter (Nov 12, 2010)

Bkessler said:


> Bid high, a GC who's supplying the material is a major, major red flag. He already not getting a warranty on the material since you didn't supply it. And he'll probably cost you money somehow during the project. Mark my words.


I didnt read that KEEP YOUR GUARD UP I have been bit many times on these jobs them buying the wrong parts costing me time and labor hours. then they take forever to pay, and they expect you to cover anything that goes wrong yeah I would tell them hey I only work with my arts on a bid because its my name on this and well if you buy crappy product then it costs me time and money. just my .02


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You can't "bid" this realisticaly. I would give the GC a labor guestimate. I'm guessing at least 40 man hours? I'm not good at guessing time. Tell him what you want an hour and go from there. Are you pulling a permit or?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

13,100$ for the install.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

JohnR said:


> 13,100$ for the install.


$13,099.00 :laughing:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

72 can i hope they less than 60w 72 x 60w=4.3kw!! they can heat the basement just with lights!!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

oliquir said:


> 72 can i hope they less than 60w 72 x 60w=4.3kw!! they can heat the basement just with lights!!


The Canadian DEA is definetly going to be checking this out sometime


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

dpb32 said:


> Hey guys I'm just looking for methods to quote a 1100 sq ft basement. It has 72, 4" potlights, 14 speakers, 30 plugs 7 threeway switches and 8 standard lights.
> The General is supplying material and wants and estimate for labour and estimated man hours. I'm just wondering what's a good method for coming up with the man hours and rate?


I would quote it as normal number of devices. Forget about the savings of his material supply with the exception of the pots. (extra profit)
The big problem is what quality are the pots? If they are big box store pots, then add costs for the extra labour they will cost you. In my case, I tell my customers that I will not install pots from Home Depot or Rona. 

If I was quoting this, it would be 5930, with NO warranty on the fixtures. ALL material must be there, and delays will be billed at 85 per hour.
Should take between 28 and 38 hours, depending on your experience


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

wcord said:


> I would quote it as normal number of devices. Forget about the savings of his material supply with the exception of the pots. (extra profit)
> The big problem is what quality are the pots? If they are big box store pots, then add costs for the extra labour they will cost you. In my case, I tell my customers that I will not install pots from Home Depot or Rona.
> 
> If I was quoting this, it would be 5930, with NO warranty on the fixtures. ALL material must be there, and delays will be billed at 85 per hour.
> Should take between 28 and 38 hours, depending on your experience


What extra labor? I have had really cheap customers in the past so I have used those Commercial Electric 6 packs from Home Depot. They have the quick insert clamp for the romex and Wagos already installed. They go in just as fast as Halos.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> What extra labor? I have had really cheap customers in the past so I have used those Commercial Electric 6 packs from Home Depot. They have the quick insert clamp for the romex and Wagos already installed. They go in just as fast as Halos.


I have always found that their pots don't sit well , or the kos are not coming out/too small for the 40/40s
Could be that the product lines carried in the States are different than here, but my experience is that they suck. Maybe I have been spoiled by using Junos and Lightoliers.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I would estimate this like any other home to be honest. Remember there is no warranty on parts and if there is a problem with parts then it is the GC's responsibilty, not yours. Like said already that is a lot of cans so charge accordingly. There should also be only be an even amount of 3-way switches and the rest should be 4-ways. Doesnt sound like the GC knows anything about switch circuits if he spec'd 7 3-ways.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't forget to get the markup for the materials the GC is supplying. Do a take off like normal, and come up with a solid bid with you supplying everything. Then call the GC and ask him what he plans to spend on the material. Lets say he says $1700. Then subtract $1700 off your bill. If he wants to pay for the material and deliver it, then great, but do not give him your markup.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

There are no basements in Southern California, but from watching episodes of Holmes on Homes I would be wary of how much existing mess you will have to clean up.


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

woodchuck2 said:


> I would estimate this like any other home to be honest. Remember there is no warranty on parts and if there is a problem with parts then it is the GC's responsibilty, not yours. Like said already that is a lot of cans so charge accordingly. There should also be only be an even amount of 3-way switches and the rest should be 4-ways. Doesnt sound like the GC knows anything about switch circuits if he spec'd 7 3-ways.


Given that this is a basement, in a lot of basements that I have done, the 3-way at the bottom of the stairs gets moved to a new location. This may be the reason for the odd number of 3-ways.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Watch the GC bring you regular cans and want you to fit them into 6 inch floor joists.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

egads said:


> There are no basements in Southern California, but from watching episodes of Holmes on Homes I would be wary of how much existing mess you will have to clean up.


Only some of the ones built on the side of a hill.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Bill weekly. 7 hrs. x$$
6 hrs.x$$ 
8 hrs.x$$

You get the picture.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Al13Cu29 said:


> Given that this is a basement, in a lot of basements that I have done, the 3-way at the bottom of the stairs gets moved to a new location. This may be the reason for the odd number of 3-ways.


My bad, did think of that. Good eye!


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> Watch the GC bring you regular cans and want you to fit them into 6 inch floor joists.


6" floor joists? :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

CTshockhazard said:


> 6" floor joists? :whistling2:


what???:blink:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

72 cans. Remember while bidding from your comfy chair, that standing on a 6' a-frame with both arms above your head for two days is a be-yaatch.

Hey dpb32, can we get an update?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Mr Rewire said:


> what???:blink:


Do you really think there are carrying beams in this basement every 8 or 9 feet so the builder could spend less on floor joists?:no:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

CTshockhazard said:


> Do you really think there are carrying beams in this basement every 8 or 9 feet so the builder could spend less on floor joists?:no:


 Most of the basements in a home of this square footage would have a center load bearing beam and 6 inch floor joists perpendicular to this beam.:no::no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*$$$$*

I'd do it for 3,350.00


Draws 50 % upfront, 40% on rough inspection, 10% on final 

Est. Labor is none of his business. If he pushes you say you'll know hours when you done. 

He sounds like the type that "may" screw you,hence, the draw %'s

Cletis


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dpb32 said:


> Hey guys I'm just looking for methods to quote a 1100 sq ft basement. It has 72, 4" potlights, 14 speakers, 30 plugs 7 threeway switches and 8 standard lights.
> The General is supplying material and wants and estimate for labour and estimated man hours. I'm just wondering what's a good method for coming up with the man hours and rate?



Just give a grand total price..It is none of his business how many hours it will take..

If the GC is suplying the stock tell him Good luck...Do not work for guys like that,,he is allready taking away your mark up on the stock..

And you will lose money in the end...:no:


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

I would not charge him by the hour. Charge by the minute, $1.50.

Also, he pays you upfront for the day, when you show up. 

As far as the material, I hope he knows what to buy. If I am not supplying material, I do not do a take-off if I do not need material, so they can figure out what they (I) need.

When they are standing there with their thumb up their .... and their eyes are glazed over, ask him if it is worth the $1.50 a minute for you to wait for him to figure out what material to purchase, and to arrange delivery or pick-up...

You can't fight cheep, or change the ignorant.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would give the GC an hourly wage. I would make that wage higher then normal since you are not supplying material.

If the GC is suppling wire, connectors and everything then I would definitely walk. If he supplies just the fixtures I would add some profit as if I would have bought the fixture and supplied them.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds like a basement with high ceilings. You walked it yet? Does the place have an elevator? Heated tile in the bathroom floors? Heated towel bars? Just sayin, that's quite the project from the sounds of it.


----------

